# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: Mono و یونیکس؟

## ARC

سلام
دوستان این Mono توی یونیکس هم کار میکنه؟
و در زمینه دات نت فقط همین Mono وجود داره؟

----------


## jalalx

> دوستان این Mono توی یونیکس هم کار میکنه؟


بله!




> در زمینه دات نت فقط همین Mono وجود داره؟


من شنیدم یه کارهای دیگه هم انجام شده، ولی هیچ کدم مثل mono کامل نیستن! هرچند خود mono هم نمیتونه .NET رو کامل پشتیبانی کنه. بخاط برخی سرویس های وابسته به Windows

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> هرچند خود mono هم نمیتونه .NET رو کامل پشتیبانی کنه. بخاط برخی سرویس های وابسته به Windows


امکان داره مثال بزنید. (فکر می کنم به غیر از com که شدیداً به پلت فرم wintel وابسته است از بقیه موارد پشتیبانی کند. مثلاً ما در مونو به جای سیلور لایت moonlight را داریم و ...)

----------


## A.Karimi

> امکان داره مثال بزنید. (فکر می کنم به غیر از com که شدیداً به پلت فرم wintel وابسته است از بقیه موارد پشتیبانی کند. مثلاً ما در مونو به جای سیلور لایت moonlight را داریم و ...)


برای مثال پروژه منو برنامه‌ای برای پیاده سازی WPF ندارد اما همانطور که گفتید Moonlight برای پشتیبانی از Silverlight که نسخه محدودتر WPF است وجود دارد. در مورد WCF نیز به همچنین، تنها APIهای WCF که در Silverlight وجود دارند در Mono هم پیاده شده‌اند (البته قرار است کاملتر شود). WF نسخه 4.0 هم قرار است پیاده‌سازی شود.

به طور کلی قسمتهایی از دانت نت که استاندارد شده به طور 100% در مونو پیاده سازی شده. اما اگر بخواهید برنامه‌ای بنویسید که بدون کامپایل مجدد و یا بدون هیچ تغییری در سیستم‌عامل های متفاوت اجرا شود Mono انتخاب خوبی نیست. Mono یک پلتفرم خوب با پشتیبانی کامل از زبان بسیار قوی #C است و اگر می‌خواهید پروژه‌ای برای لینوکس بر پایه آن بسازید باید از ابتدا برای لینوکس کد بزنید.

در صورتی که می‌خواهید برنامه‌های Cross-platform داشته باشید بهتر است به سمت جاوا بروید که البته در آن صورت با محدودیت های دیگری طرف خواهید بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> در صورتی که می‌خواهید برنامه‌های Cross-platform داشته باشید بهتر است به سمت جاوا بروید که البته در آن صورت با محدودیت های دیگری طرف خواهید بود.


البته من در این مورد فکر می کنم که فعلاً QT حرف اول رو می زنه. البته دلفی هم داره گام هایی اساسی رو در این زمینه بر میداره.

----------

